# Is there an SRI or a turbo kit for MKVI 2.5's?



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys, I've spent quite a bit of time searching and I can't seem to find either of those for 2010 up Golfs. C2 makes a nice turbo kit but it's only for MKV, as are all the SRI's I can find. Do I just suck at searching or is there nothing out there? I am getting a bad feeling about it too, because I heard VW is phasing out 2.5's for next year so I am starting to think MKVI Golfs will get the short end of the stick when compared to moding for Rabbits, we even only got one software tune after 3 years for example (Unitronic), things just aren't looking so bright.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

C2 has a car in house a MKVI golf that they have to be finishing up pretty soon with a turbo kit, SRI, Software. So its not as bad as you think give it a couple of weeks and we will probably be seeing some more info.:beer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> give it a couple of weeks and we will probably be seeing some more info.:beer:


not to be a debbie downer, but *probably* is probably a little wishful...now let's hope I'm proved wrong.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well from what [email protected] was telling me is they only have the car for about a month before it has to go back home to the owner which should be around the end of this month I think. So...


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I hope you are right, because I searched for a while before making the thread and I would find posts from last year where people would say that so and so is working on it, coming soon, etc. Well at least you gave me some hope. :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't expect the mk7 golf to come out in until 2014 ish. The sri does fit the mk6 fyi. But were waiting on tunes.


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

jaja123 said:


> I don't expect the mk7 golf to come out in until 2014 ish. The sri does fit the mk6 fyi. But were waiting on tunes.


Really? Which SRI is that?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

The C2/United Motorsports Short Runner Intake Manifold *does* fit the MKVI Golf -- not the MKVI Jetta.

Believe me -- I have done my research and have all the answers with that subject. 

UnitedMotorsport *does* do ECU work for the MKVI 2.5L.

I am going a custom route on my SRI in the next couple of weeks from a local place. All custom machining and the waterjetting work. The stupid power steering is in the way -- thus preventing fitment for the MKVI Jettas.

As for turbo stuff, don't bother asking here because you may/may not get a definite answer. Just call the companies -- takes maybe 10-15 minutes of your time.

Hope this clears up some questions.

:thumbup:


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

Which component of the power steering system is the issue. The pump itself or the line that runs along the stock manifold or both?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It is a pump and pulley set up. Electro mechanical is way better but more expensive so they ditched it (plus rear discs wtf? Seriously back to 1983?) But if I were a mk6 Jetta owner I'd see about retrofitting a Mk5 rack.
That pulley is right in the way
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> (plus rear discs wtf? Seriously back to 1983?)



For real man! i'm really disappointed in that! as well as the non independent suspension. Are the GLI's the same?


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

GLI's get the rear independent suspension treatment.

I bought a used mkv over a new mkvi simply because for a fraction of the price i get a better car!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I meant, rear Drums lol... I'd buy anything over the new Jetta!
Its pointless to buy old technology, while buying a"new"car

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I meant, rear Drums lol... I'd buy anything over the new Jetta!
> Its pointless to buy old technology, while buying a"new"car
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Take a chill pill. Some people actually like their car.

VW gave me $150 cash check and a huge downpayment for my next VW/Audi due to me complaining and critiquing, though I am satisfied it isn't a P.O.S. Honda or American car, personally.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SimpleStaple said:


> Take a chill pill. Some people actually like their car.
> 
> VW gave me $150 cash check and a huge downpayment for my next VW/Audi due to me complaining and critiquing, though I am satisfied it isn't a P.O.S. Honda or American car, personally.
> 
> ...


Lol...just saying... At least they worked something out for you!

Regardless I'll never dump on anyone with a new car, its always Nice getting something new.and let's face it, every car has something that could have been better from the manufacturer.



Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol...just saying... At least they worked something out for you!
> 
> Regardless I'll never dump on anyone with a new car, its always Nice getting something new.and let's face it, every car has something that could have been better from the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Truth. They gave me a good amount towards my next car -- def going to consider it when I am on the market, or just get it and sign it over to my girlfriend to take over. She wants a new Beetle! Hates her FORD  .

There are a lot of kinks in this car, but I had an '09 Accord before... Bleh....


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

i love my mkvi. the only thing that actually bothered me were the drum brakes but that has since been fixed by vw. I considered the mkv but i liked the way the mkvi looked better.


----------

